# Xmas wind down game



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

www.elfattack.com

Quite enjoyable!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

3132 ... for me brilliant !


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TTotal said:


> 3132 ... for me brilliant !


Is that your age John? :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

14621 !!!Wow


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

2586......... need to practice!!!


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

18554 first go 

Up to 23603 now


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

15338


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Like the multiballs


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Does someone want to start a TTOC league?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

7791....gotta have another go!!

don't know about you lot but I find games like this and the old school space invaders, asteroids and stuff much better than these new efforts where you have to press 8 different buttons just to shoot some zombie!!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Does someone want to start a TTOC league?


http://www.elfattack.com/game/nnnPuPuY

I made it a ******** league ;-)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Kell said:


> Does someone want to start a TTOC league?


Can I reserve last place now to avoid dissappointment


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Need more competition here - come on people.......

This is the only game I've ever been good at :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

HTF did you get that score ?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

TTotal said:


> HTF did you get that score ?


      (and no I did not cheat thanks very much!)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just got 37000 and id did not register


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Liar liar pants etc


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

370,000 ? ? ? not misplaced a decimal point there by any chance?

(plus what John said :wink: )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> 370,000 ? ? ? not misplaced a decimal point there by any chance?
> 
> (plus what John said :wink: )


As my post says I got 37,000 not 370,000


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

In that case its me thats misplaced a decimal point. I shall admonish myself immediately by taking myself into the garage and beating my bare buttocks with a birch!

I may be gone some time


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > 370,000 ? ? ? not misplaced a decimal point there by any chance?
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dont you just hate it when that happens :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> In that case its me thats misplaced a decimal point. I shall admonish myself immediately by taking myself into the garage and beating my bare buttocks with a birch!
> 
> I may be gone some time


Take as long as you need m8


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Dont you just hate it when that happens :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Its never happened to me :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

He said , hoping

Oh wrong thread :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TTotal said:


> He said , hoping
> 
> Oh wrong thread :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> He said , hoping
> 
> Oh wrong thread :lol:


You just cant get the staff [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > He said , hoping
> ...


Mine have all buggered off for xmas


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Frankly I am not surprised if you are standing naked in the stationery cupboard thrashing yourself with twigs.










We got the coffee boy yesterday, got him really nice and red!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Not exactly the Wicker Man


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I do see a slight resemblance though!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TTotal said:


> I do see a slight resemblance though!


A striking resemblance


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh, those ankles!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Elephantises


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Does someone want to start a TTOC league?
> ...


Good job you did.

:twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Kell said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Always a safe bet i'm afraid


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

was never any good with the left arm!


----------

